# How big of a threat are foxes?



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yesterday the neighbor kids came over to see my baby goats and they told me that they'd seen a fox running across the field by my house two mornings in a row. They left and I pretty much forgot about it. I was outside for a long long time yesterday evening because I was waiting with my doe, Penny, to kid. I was in the pen with my friend and her son, when we heard lots of loud, scared chickens screaming. (Our chickens are completely free range.) The fox was chasing the chickens! It didn't catch any of them, and as soon as it saw us, it turned tail and ran. It was a very healthy looking fox. Clean, pretty coat, looked very alert, had an evil aura about it...

I am very worried about a fox getting the chickens, much less my baby goats! How dangerous are foxes to goats? We don't have any dogs or other guardian animals. 

Is it legal to shoot foxes? I only have a BB gun, but I could probably borrow a gun from someone or have my dad buy me one if we needed to.


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

A couple years ago a fox killed several chickens and a turkey. If they can catch the birds they will feed of them. Not sure about the goats. We killed the fox, he was still in the chicken run. He killed my pet turkey and would sit on the door step. He freaked me out. It was winter then. I'm sure he was hungry. We left him(dead) out by the coop for a while and didn't have any more trouble.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They will kill rabbits,and just about anything small enough they can take down. I would imagine small kids are at risk. My ND kids are rabbit size.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have fox in my area. They have killed ducks and gone after my chickens but have never bothered the goats or horses. Young goat kids would be small enough for the fox to hunt, but I've never ahd the fox bother with the kids. Just my birds.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for reassurance


----------

